
Technovation: Insurtech with Travelers CTO/COO - nreasner
https://www.metisstrategy.com/interview/mojgan-lefebvre/
======
nreasner
In this episode, Mojgan discusses the company’s commitment to making
innovation part of its DNA and the strategic pillars the company has put in
place, which are focused on evolving the way the company works to drive
integrated teams to push the blurring of lines between business and
technology. First, the company leverages design thinking methodologies and
always starts with the customer and works backward, and it has small
multifunctional teams of technologists and business experts. Second, the
company has developed a strategic architecture, driving modernization and
simplification where appropriate. Lastly, but most importantly is talent,
which the company considers its advantage multiplier. Mojgan cites that
Travelers drives new skill sets and engineering talent in a variety of ways.
We also discuss Mojgan’s view on the future of women in technology, and the
revolution she sees happening in that regard, how Mojgan looks at the
company’s 160-year old history as a position of extreme strength, how Mojgan’s
diverse career path has colored her experience at Travelers, and a variety of
other topics.

